# Is bacon safe for hedgies?



## Kalibrown91 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm having a hard time getting Pippin to eat anything other then catfood and meal worm he won't even eat canned cat food. 
So I've been trying lots of stuff and I was wondering if bacon is safe not the greasy stuff but the real bacon crumbles that you buy in a bag.


----------



## Neolia (Jan 5, 2015)

I wouldn't give a hedgie that particular kind of bacon because it tends to be high in sodium and laden with preservatives. Nutritionally, cat food is and should be the staple diet with veggies, mealies and even some plain, unseasoned cooked meats (chicken and turkey are popular) serving as the occassional treat. I feel your pain, though, I've had a hard time finding treats Wilbur likes. I've had some success with very thinly sliced, peeled apples. I think some other people on the forum have had success with lean turkey bacon.


----------



## Kalibrown91 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok I'll try the turkey bacon because he loves the smell of bacon and tried to take mine lol also he likes plain chicken. 
Would the turkey jerky you by for dog be ok or to tough on his little teeth. We have some and we soak it in warm water for our baby Yorkie lol he can't quite tear it yet.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You shouldn't feed any processed meats to a hedgehog. They are full of chemicals and preservatives. Jerky can damage their teeth so it shouldn't be fed.


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

definitely not safe. only plain, boiled meats are safe for hedgies.


----------

